# Peaceful Journey is not so peaceful.I'm gonna fuss...



## peacefuljourney (May 16, 2008)

I am going to make a statement and apologize in advance if I sound judgmental. I've noticed salaries, here on this site. The question usually goes: "I make xyz salary. Is this enough in London?" I see salaries like 100,000 pounds, or something similar. Today, I saw a post for 90,000 pounds, plus 30,000 housing allowance plus 5200 car allowance, etc... 

I also read that the average salary in London is 29,000 or so. I am just wondering - are those posters aware that, for example, one of them will earn more (or her husband will earn more, because she, the poster, does not work outside the home) in the housing allowance alone than the average London salary-earner earns in salary? Her housing allowance and car allowance alone are more than what I will make in a year. Four children notwithstanding (school fees allowance). 5,000pounds curtain allowance? What is a "curtain allowance", exactly? 

Am I on the wrong site? Meaning, is this a site for people in a certain salary band? Or am I in the wrong profession (I'm a teacher)? That's a esoteric question, about more than salary, but I am really beginning to wonder (and worry) if I can actually live in the Greater London area, when I am surrounded, it seems by employees and employees wives who earn over 90,000 pounds a year! 

I am a single parent, and my son's school fees will be paid by the school where I am to be working. I am very fortunate in that regard. Don't get me wrong - I am looking forward to living in England, but I wish there was a site for the rest of us. Those who don't get employee packages such as this; those of us who have to pay our own rent, utilities, council tax, etc. 
Thank you and please don't misinterpret what I am saying as anger or jealousy. I am satisfied with what I have. I simply want to know, in your opinions, if a single parent can live and thrive on between 30,000-35,000 a year and also to fuss a little bit. 

Those of you who make the big salaries - good work. And enjoy!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Rest assured that this site is for everyone. Your figure of around £29,000 pa for an average London salary sounds about right. Many people locating to London however, will be working for internationl banks etc with higher than salaries.

And £5,000 for curtains? An odd thing to boast about. 


-


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Have to admit I'm sometimes a bit suprised about some of the figures punted about and can only assume they are packages provided to entice people to take up these posts.

Its true to say that the cost of living in London is more expensive than elsewhere in the UK, but the average salary in the UK in general is about £22k. I guess your accomodation costs are going to be a major factor in the whole thing as regards to your lifestyle. Thats why I always suggest people investigate communting, although I appreciate its not always that easy when you have to think of your child also.

I wouldn't get drawn into the curtain discussion .... just pull yourself together eh?


----------



## peacefuljourney (May 16, 2008)

*Commuting*

I don't think the posters were bragging; I think that she mentioned it as part of the whole package. Maybe "curtain allowance" is what I would call a "furniture allowance"? Anyway - don't matter. I feel pleased to have the salary that I will be getting; no complaints there! 

Now, let's talk about commuting. I will be working in Cobham, Surrey. What areas are within commuting distance? My employer will have tranfers (a bus) that will meet us at the station. Which one? I forget! But I will be happy to commute up to 30 minutes. 

If anyone knows of anything within those limits, please advise. 

Thanks - PJ


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

peacefuljourney said:


> Now, let's talk about commuting. I will be working in Cobham, Surrey. What areas are within commuting distance? My employer will have tranfers (a bus) that will meet us at the station. Which one? I forget! But I will be happy to commute up to 30 minutes.
> 
> If anyone knows of anything within those limits, please advise.
> 
> Thanks - PJ


Does this help?

Cobham - Google Maps


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Have to admit I'm sometimes a bit suprised about some of the figures punted about and can only assume they are packages provided to entice people to take up these posts.
> 
> Its true to say that the cost of living in London is more expensive than elsewhere in the UK, but the average salary in the UK in general is about £22k. I guess your accomodation costs are going to be a major factor in the whole thing as regards to your lifestyle. Thats why I always suggest people investigate communting, although I appreciate its not always that easy when you have to think of your child also.
> 
> I wouldn't get drawn into the curtain discussion .... just pull yourself together eh?


 IMHO , good post stavinsky , i am often , how would you put it(?) , kind of castigated when i put forth what i have experienced in an honest , down to earth manner . When a poster asks "Can i live on this salary " , one needs to think on this level and advise accordingly , giving thier thoughts on possible pitfalls they may have experienced or learned first hand from friends/associates . To catagorically state that a person cannot because "I find the caviar kind of flat at times ", infered not stated , is obtuse to say the least . I tell the people in this country "I am not the millionare you think i am , so what is the going price for locals " . Now they tease me with triple pricing that the true millionairs pay them and say "That;'s cheap ". Colin


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

*Several train stations close by.*



peacefuljourney said:


> I don't think the posters were bragging; I think that she mentioned it as part of the whole package. Maybe "curtain allowance" is what I would call a "furniture allowance"? Anyway - don't matter. I feel pleased to have the salary that I will be getting; no complaints there!
> 
> Now, let's talk about commuting. I will be working in Cobham, Surrey. What areas are within commuting distance? My employer will have tranfers (a bus) that will meet us at the station. Which one? I forget! But I will be happy to commute up to 30 minutes.
> 
> ...


In regards to commuting, It would be good if you can ask your employer from which station you will be picked up, that makes all the difference about the advice regarding suitable towns.

Just by looking at the map (check Google Maps, it is mightily useful) there are several bigger towns than Cobham (Guildford, Woking, Esher, Weybridge, Byfleet), but only Guildford is in the same branch of railtrack as Cobham, which makes all the difference when commuting.

I suggest you check South West Trains > Homepage , that is the rail company that services the area, they have a map with all the towns in their network, this should help you to select a suitable place, also check www.thetrainline.co.uk to figure out train times and frequency.

There is bus information out there, but I try to avoid them in Surrey, somebody else may be able to help.

The ideal would be for you to live in Cobham area, I don't know how expensive housing is or if it is a good area or not, just google around and see what you find.

With the websites above and websites about property prices (once you have chosen a location to live) you should have a better idea about how far £30000 will take you (I think you would be left with around £21000-22000 after taxes), which is nothing to sneeze at but you may find yourself counting the pennies very carefully, unfortunately the South East of England is quite expensive, but your salary should be about OK.

If you want to investigate about grocery prices head straight to one of the major supermarkets websites (Tesco, M&S, Sainsburys, ASDA, Waitrose, Iceland, Coop, etc), if you put there one week worht of your current shopping that should give you a fair idea about how much you will be spending.

Internet & phone is quite cheap, you should expect to pay between £10 and £25 /month (which may include cable TV and some other services), a mobile phone contract should cost you around £30/month (maybe less, head on for websites for this).

You will have to pay the hideous council tax, which is a local tax you pay to provide for local services (it is not progressive, in the sense that it is not tied to your income). This is between £1000 & £2000 depending on the property and the local authority (google for this when house hunting).

You will save money if you buy gas and electricity from the same company, roughly you will pay around £100/month for these.

Water and sewage is a monopoly, but you should not pay more that a few pounds per month (20? 30? don't know).

Keep in mind all the above are estimate put in a hurry, you can always save in some items, but at least this should offer you a panorama of waht to expect.

Good luck


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

*Forgot TV license*



jlms said:


> In regards to commuting, It would be good if you can ask your employer from which station you will be picked up, that makes all the difference about the advice regarding suitable towns.
> 
> Just by looking at the map (check Google Maps, it is mightily useful) there are several bigger towns than Cobham (Guildford, Woking, Esher, Weybridge, Byfleet), but only Guildford is in the same branch of railtrack as Cobham, which makes all the difference when commuting.
> 
> ...


You pay for the privilege of Watching TV, it is around £112/ year I think 

There is a service called Freeview, you pay only for a set top box and you get all the free channels in digital format, otherwise you can pay for Sky or Virginmedia, which includes loads of channels and normally come as a package with Internet and phone.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

With regards to tv, it will certainly be in your interest to invest in a set top/satellite box. In a couple of years time, all the analogue transmissions are being turned off and only digital signals transmitted. You'll need a decoder to watch tv. Or buy a tv with a built in decoder


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

peacefuljourney said:


> if a single parent can live and thrive on between 30,000-35,000 a year and also to fuss a little bit.
> 
> Those of you who make the big salaries - good work. And enjoy!


Hi Peacefuljourney, 

I tend to point people in the direction of job or government websites where they can see the usual salaries. 

None of my friends were on over 50,000 GBP a year - maybe I should have changed my friends 

I'm not sure that you'll thrive on 30-35k per year but I think you'll survive.

Good luck with your move,
Karen


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

jlms said:


> You pay for the privilege of Watching TV, it is around £112/ year I think
> 
> There is a service called Freeview, you pay only for a set top box and you get all the free channels in digital format, otherwise you can pay for Sky or Virginmedia, which includes loads of channels and normally come as a package with Internet and phone.


I just want to clarify that you still have to pay the yearly TV licence even if you have Freeview, Sky etc.


Michelle


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

MichelleAlison said:


> I just want to clarify that you still have to pay the yearly TV licence even if you have Freeview, Sky etc.
> 
> 
> Michelle



Yes you do. Easiest to set up a direct debit & pay it monthly. I still think it is worthwhile & not a lot of money to fund the best public service broadcasting in the world (BBC).


-


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

*It is not like you have any choice.*



Elphaba said:


> Yes you do. Easiest to set up a direct debit & pay it monthly. I still think it is worthwhile & not a lot of money to fund the best public service broadcasting in the world (BBC).
> 
> 
> -


This is compulsory, and the TV License authority is quite anal about enforcing this.


----------

